# Firebug like tool for IE



## cpscdave (Feb 25, 2004)

Anyone know anything like this? 

I am working on a website thats having display errors. Got working on FF with Firebug but IE still looks messed up.

Any help?
thanks


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

IE developer toolbar: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...64-672d-4511-bb3e-2d5e1db91038&displaylang=en


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Got a link?


----------



## cpscdave (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks I'll try it out!
I've been pulling my hair out trying to get this to work. everytime I get one element in IE where I want it it pushes a couple out of the way. 

Gotta love picking up other peoples work


----------

